# Queen cage candy recipe



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody want to share their recipe for queen cage candy?
JBJ


----------



## wildbee (Jan 11, 2005)

if your just intoducing for your self or selling to a local beekeeper. Just mix fine sugar with pure honey. this is the easiest way unless your selling major the down fall with this method is if you have foul brood you could spread it thats why I suggest for your self or for small beekeepers.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I have trouble getting the queen out with candy,So,I just use marsh mellows.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

The true formula is Icing suger and corn syrup,using enough icing suger to make it stiff,and a drop of glycerine so's it don't dry out.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Where can you buy glycerin?


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

JBJ: Any Health food store or drug store.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

METHOD #1 - Warm 1 pint honey to 150F in double boiler. Add 4 lbs confectioners' sugar w/ continuous stirring. Knead into a firm, but not hard, dough, adding additional sugar until desired consistency is reached.

METHOD #2 - Marshmallow.

NOTE: Since honey may carry bee disease organisms, it is ILLEGAL to ship queens w/ honey-made candy. (HIVE & HONEY BEE, 1992, p1020)


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

Dave W is correct about using honey. 

I've been doing some experimenting for quite some time and I've found the best recipe is the confectioners sugar and high fructose corn syrup. 

The trick: finding the right proportions to avoid a brick hard piece of candy versus a soft gooey mess that kills the bees when it gets warm.

Always add syrup to the sugar. It's amazing how many pounds of sugar you'll end up using if you try to do it the other way around. 

Start with two cups of sugar and drop in the syrup by the tablespoon. You'll be amazed by how little syrup is really needed. 

I let my candy sit for atleast twenty four hours before giving it my final tests:

#1) The candy must be crumble when rolled between your hands.

#2) The candy must pack like a snow ball when it's squeezed.

This happy medium really does exist. Keep it well sealed so it doesn't dry out. 


Regards,


Jim


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advice. Jim, will definetly add sugar first next time. I started with about a cup of corn syrup and ended up with way too much candy. Ha!


----------

